

Chevy Volt Price Drop - noahrawlings
http://techexile.com/chevy-volt-price-drops-5000-now-as-low-as-24495-in-ca-21495-in-co/

======
federicola
Recommended 100%, a friend of mine has one and save a lot of money in
gasoline, also it looks good.

